# Graduation from Puppy Class



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Not that puppy class was that hard to graduate from...  But I think her next class in Jan will be a bit harder... So will have to work a lot with her in this next two months.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Oh so cute! Mine preferred their beginners obedience class to the puppy socialisation class as there were too many puppies there who liked to play rough. They were quite inspired by having to learn new things.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha pipe looks adorable Kim,
Well done piper - clever girl! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Piper looks very sweet - we don't do puppy school graduation in quite the same way here.. if you are lucky a certificate and a rosette.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So cute love the hat and she is sitting so pretty Congrats little Piper:congrats:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So cute! No such thing as a mortar board here!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe! what a good girl posing with the hat on!! we had to rangle lady in order to do it, and another lady in the class had to take the pic while I held her still.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Well done little Piper!!! Such a cute picture!!! GOOD GIRL!!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

We never did puppy socialization. Went strait for the puppy class. So we happen to only have 3 total in the class. So that work out well

We did get a certificate of completion and a picture. LOL it did take a few minutes to get the picture. Frankly Piper was patient up to a point.. The trainer took a while to get the photo, but she worked well with Piper..


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Congratulations Piper! Passing puppy class is a wonderful accomplishment. May it be the start of a life long love of learning!


----------

